# Laser Disc REVIVAL



## Candoo (Mar 19, 2009)

I am on a personal mission. to keep the laser disc firmat alive and viable. I once had acess too a laser disc player and discs years ago when i was younger and was completley amazed by it.

that amazement while i'm older hasn't changed. my thoughts and enjoyments of the laser disc format still go on strong today.

I look forward to reaquireing some equipment and disc soon. and i'm very excited abotu the idea of wathcing some laser disc nestalgia


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Finding a good deal on a working LD player with all the good features may be your biggest challenge. I have a Pioneer LD player but it doesn't have any digital audio outputs and also does not have component outputs so S-video is the best I get and personally for movies DVD is just simply better.
I do have to admit that hearing that huge LD spin up is very impressive.


----------



## Candoo (Mar 19, 2009)

i just love every aspect of home theater old and new. and to me LD is part of that a very inportant milestone. although LD was not digital.


----------



## thirsty ear (Mar 24, 2009)

I loved LD back when video tapes were the only other option. My player has digital optical audio out and s-video. It had a huge remote with a spin dial where you could look at every frame (great for seeing where explosions start from). LD had many of the futures DVD have today and made VHS tapes a pain to work with. I loved not having to rewind a movie. I also liked being able to search chapters. The picture and audio was amazing compared to video tape. I just don’t use LD any more. I just don’t like to get up 3 or 4 times to flip the disc within one movie. The picture on DVD is a lot better and in a couple of years blue ray will be the main stay and DVD will slowly disappear. Making LD even further back in history. Hey, but I still have my LD connected to my system and have played a few of the movies just for fun, something I can’t say for my VHS player.


----------



## rotfan (Feb 19, 2011)

I also still have a Pioneer LD-S2 Laser Player in mint shape along with about 60 
Laser discs


----------



## Koopa (Aug 19, 2008)

I remember as a kid I had never seen or heard of laserdisc but, I had either a Terminator or Terminator II (I think it was) movie poster my mom got me from the local vid rental store. I remember reading the available on laser disc blurb and being so curious about it.


----------



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

I too still have my Denon LD player and the other day, whilst cleaning out some boxes, I found the demodulator for AC3RF. I only ever collected 49 discs, however I did get several titles with DTS and many have DD (AC-3). I think LD was the serious stepping stone that took my HT to a whole new level above anything else at the time (tape formats). Whilst I am in the process of selling off my DVDs (I'm putting the funds towards BD purchases), I've never had the desire to let these go.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Never owned LD myself, I went from vhs straight to dvd. However my grandparents had a LD rig, I can remember as a kid marveling at the big pretty platters (I was 9 years old and had not seen a cd yet). I can still remember flipping the platters mid way through the movie, ah the memories...


----------



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

The Denon auto side changes  You still have have to change discs for anything over 2 hours (CLV) though.


----------

